# Any unconventional items in your snowboard toolbox?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone has stuff like a wax kit, board bag, snowboard lock, etc.. but is there anything unconventional that you find useful? Anything you bring to the mountain that you don't see utilized very often?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

robotic transgender sextoy


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

onthefence said:


> Everyone has stuff like a wax kit, edge tuner, etc.. but is there anything unconventional that you find useful? something that you don't hear people utilizing very often?


A smooth rock. Like river rock. By far my favorite tuning tool.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Midget mexican migrant sex worker.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I always have a couple of cans of chernobly on hand. Just in case.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Flask of whiskey...handkerchief...extra lighters


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Biofreeze !!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

de-comtanination kit...eye wash used frequently after sightings of gnargoyle, tundra wookies and Japanese tourist with cute panda/hello kitty hats.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

hand grenade.
grappling hook.
star trek tri-corder.
tactical bacon.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

is a fleshlight considered unconventional?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fleshlight? Sounds like you, BA and the Mexican migrant worker need to "hook up".


----------



## VaSnowAngel (Sep 26, 2012)

Plastic/rubber adhesive bumper pads- make for a perfect on-the-go stomp grip if yours comes off. Just make sure that section of your board is dry before applying
3M Self-Adhesive Rubber Bumper Pads - BLICK art materials


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not that unconventional...superglue...works great for minor stitching of bloody messes.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

battery powered hand held vaporizer.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


mixie said:


> battery powered hand held vaporizer.



2 Pre- rolled spliffs. Love lighting up on first chair... Man I can't wait.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

we rock glass bats and blunts... every once and a while we'll roll a few joints

i only use the vapes for bho and i don't like to get that tired when i'm shredding...the ride home however 

i have the AtmosRaw pen and only put wax in it, never herb


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i have the AtmosRaw pen and only put wax in it, never herb



me too! I love mine!!! I've put green in it and let it get too hot. Fuck! Combustion! Now the inside chamber is all black, I should probably get a new one. Wax is the way to go fo sho... I think that's different the the bho? Do you have the oil thingie or do you just use the ceramic chamber? 

Not a fan of blunts but I do like a phat j. I hate stopping in the trees so I like to smoke on the lifts. No lighter is the way to go. Now, I need to learn to stop dropping shit...Last season I dropped a glove, a credit card, my ID AND a dug out off the lift. I was able to recover everything but the dugou. Im terrified of dropping the Atmos, it was $$!!!  ...only users lose drugs you know :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wax, bho, oil, earl, its all the same thing... i just drop a couple of little balls down onto the heating element and it ends up bubbling on the coil and working its way up the walls of the ceramic. i leave the little spring coil tamper thingie out and no screen. 

vaping weed is pointless to me.

if you want to use that Atmos in the snow then remember to keep it inside your jacket next to your body, the cold will kill the battery...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm jealous of all you assholes bragging about weed...

I don't get to smoke it because of the damn FAA making it outlawed for anyone who works on or around aircraft...damn random drug tests


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> vaping weed is pointless to me.
> 
> if you want to use that Atmos in the snow then remember to keep it inside your jacket next to your body, the cold will kill the battery...


yeah, that thing doesn't hold enough weed to make it worthwhile!!! I did fill it up with keef one time... But I bought it more for discretion then anything. I keep it in my 'make up bag'  

thanks for the reminder about battery life, I never even think about that kind of thing as it never gets below 50 degrees where I live.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

mixie said:


> battery powered hand held vaporizer.


Blunts for the ride/lift rides, bong for the parking lot  my buddy has a hand help wax vape. Pretty sick. We call it the magic wand, though you probably call something else your magic wand


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Wind proof torch lighter + "accessories" and of course flask of Fireball


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Wind proof torch lighter + "accessories" and of course flask of Fireball




hehehehe.....Monday is snowing in Tahoe...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys talking about vapes, I've used the little box one with the tiny straw that u sip that has the AA sticking out that side. It just doesn't do it for me, especially for whatever rediculousness it retails for like $120?? hmm wax vape? same as pen? wax/oil machines eh? Does it cost more to smoke that way? I'm pretty chronic... the whole wax/oil thing I'm curious...

Pretty much a standard green + glass kinda guy, J's aren't uncommon for us.

Just got a little 5inch steamroller that's pretty thick n sick, will be my new "mountin" tool.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> hehehehe.....Monday is snowing in Tahoe...


Yea am hoping for a foot(above 7500ft) in Utah by next Thursday night, man Tahoe needs a good year not sure what water levels are like but after last season Utah and the Midwest need big snow winters to keep lake\river water levels up.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> You guys talking about vapes, I've used the little box one with the tiny straw that u sip that has the AA sticking out that side. It just doesn't do it for me, especially for whatever rediculousness it retails for like $120?? hmm wax vape? same as pen? wax/oil machines eh? Does it cost more to smoke that way? I'm pretty chronic...
> 
> Pretty much a standard green + glass kinda guy, J's aren't uncommon for us.
> 
> Just got a little 5inch steamroller that's pretty thick n sick, will be my new "mountin" tool.


magic flight launch box sucks. i had one and gave it away. 

have you not smoked bho/wax/oil/earl ?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> You guys talking about vapes, I've used the little box one with the tiny straw that u sip that has the AA sticking out that side. It just doesn't do it for me, especially for whatever rediculousness it retails for like $120?? hmm wax vape? same as pen? wax/oil machines eh? Does it cost more to smoke that way? I'm pretty chronic...
> 
> Pretty much a standard green + glass kinda guy, J's aren't uncommon for us.
> 
> Just got a little 5inch steamroller that's pretty thick n sick, will be my new "mountin" tool.


I prefer my bong all day err day. None of that retarded extra chamber, perk, etc. crap that only dilutes and wastes your smoke. If i do smoke a concentrate (wax, hash, etc.), i'm dabbing it onto my bowls i'm snapping. Mmm I want a bt now. Should change this thread title to "what do you use to smoke out of when snowboarding"


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> You guys talking about vapes, I've used the little box one with the tiny straw that u sip that has the AA sticking out that side. It just doesn't do it for me, especially for whatever rediculousness it retails for like $120?? hmm wax vape? same as pen? wax/oil machines eh? Does it cost more to smoke that way? I'm pretty chronic... the whole wax/oil thing I'm curious...
> 
> Pretty much a standard green + glass kinda guy, J's aren't uncommon for us.
> 
> Just got a little 5inch steamroller that's pretty thick n sick, will be my new "mountin" tool.



Excuse me while I light my spliff; (spliff)
Oh, God, I gotta take a *(chair)lift:* (lift)
From reality I just can't drift; (drift)
That's why I am staying with this riff. (riff)


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

I keep a trunk monkey or two.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> magic flight launch box sucks. i had one and gave it away.
> 
> have you not smoked bho/wax/oil/earl ?


i've smoked wax out of a true hash pipe, and plenty of it on top of green bowls.

not sure what bho/earl is. i've heard of the little oil capsules that u can put with some kind of electric cig or some madness but i've never seen it.

i guess my main interest is twofold cuz I really smoke aLOT!
1. economical?
2. healthier?


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

I always bring my Glock cause it matches my boots... yo.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> i've smoked wax out of a true hash pipe, and plenty of it on top of green bowls.
> 
> not sure what bho/earl is. i've heard of the little oil capsules that u can put with some kind of electric cig or some madness but i've never seen it.
> 
> ...


its all the same thing - butane extracted hash. these days most folks who smoke it smoke/vape it straight. the little oil cartridges for ecigs are usually BHO or CO2 oil in a glycerine suspension. 

it can be more economical, as it only takes a few dabs to creep thru the whole day - it can be LESS economical because the wax is way more expensive than herb if you have to buy it, and it tastes really good and is a really clean high (no/far less CBDs) so you can end up dabbing a whole lot if you're just sitting around chillin. 

healthier - the verdict is still out. the stuff vaporizes when heated, and leaves no ash so some people are thinking: not combustion, less carcinogens, +way less gets you ripped so just less smoke overall.

the thing is, BHO has only been widely used by smokers for the last 5-8 years, so i don't think we really know yet just how safe it is... it is a butane extraction after all...

bottom line: a gram/ounce of BHO/wax/oil/earl will go waaaaay further than a gram/ounce of herb.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

oh well. I have had some REALLY nice herb lately lol.

stick to the wall kind


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahah yea. i always do  and while i could smoke nothing but wax all day every day if i wanted to i definitely keep a few different strains of fire buds around for blunts, Js, and the rare bonghit (use the bong for wax mostly these days). weed has a more complex taste and i just like puffing on a fat blunt... grew up that way and i will probably always love swishers.

if you've never used a titanium nail or skillet to rip wax/bho you need to try it. the first time you hit it you'll think it was the first time you smoked weed, ever. do it at your house, or somewhere that you don't need to be driving for the next 4-6 hours... the first time you rip the bho, it doesn't really matter how much weed you smoke - it will spin your ass.

if you've been smoking it on top of bowls then you may be safe, but i've had several lifelong stoners puke the first time they hit it and i will not give it to people for their first time if they have to drive anywhere.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

forgot to mention: weed is up to about 30% thc AT THE VERY HIGHEST...

bho is typically 75-90% thc...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> hahah yea. i always do  and while i could smoke nothing but wax all day every day if i wanted to i definitely keep a few different strains of fire buds around for blunts, Js, and the rare bonghit (use the bong for wax mostly these days). weed has a more complex taste and i just like puffing on a fat blunt... grew up that way and i will probably always love swishers.
> 
> if you've never used a titanium nail or skillet to rip wax/bho you need to try it. the first time you hit it you'll think it was the first time you smoked weed, ever. do it at your house, or somewhere that you don't need to be driving for the next 4-6 hours... the first time you rip the bho, it doesn't really matter how much weed you smoke - it will spin your ass.
> 
> if you've been smoking it on top of bowls then you may be safe, but i've had several lifelong stoners puke the first time they hit it and i will not give it to people for their first time if they have to drive anywhere.


the first time I tried wax straight out of a proper hash pipe (the glass kind that you preheat with moveable parts) it was pretty badass.

gave up the bong about 10 years ago, got a bubbler a few weeks ago, i really am completely over the water pipe thing. you can refresh it every day, that water is nasty after 3 bonghits/bubbler bowls whatever. to each their own. if anyone wants to ride together in CO they can have it 

i'm all about the thick little glass pieces these days.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that's one of the sweet things about a dedicated wax bong - the water lasts for weeks... the wax never burns, it can't catch on fire, so there is never any ash in the water.

some of the wax re-solidifies when it hits the water and cools, you there will be some wax kinda creeping up on the glass above the water - but no nasty taste :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> hahah yea. i always do  and while i could smoke nothing but wax all day every day if i wanted to i definitely keep a few different strains of fire buds around for blunts, Js, and the rare bonghit (use the bong for wax mostly these days). weed has a more complex taste and i just like puffing on a fat blunt... grew up that way and i will probably always love swishers.
> 
> if you've never used a titanium nail or skillet to rip wax/bho you need to try it. the first time you hit it you'll think it was the first time you smoked weed, ever. do it at your house, or somewhere that you don't need to be driving for the next 4-6 hours... the first time you rip the bho, it doesn't really matter how much weed you smoke - it will spin your ass.
> 
> if you've been smoking it on top of bowls then you may be safe, but i've had several lifelong stoners puke the first time they hit it and i will not give it to people for their first time if they have to drive anywhere.


Wax? You mean Hash?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

when i hear the word hash i think of either ice-water extraction or dry kif extraction/filtering. 

what i'm talking about is Butane Honey Oil, or BHO - also known as wax, earwax, budder, oil, earl... these are all terms for the exact same thing...

it is technically hash, but much much more concentrated than bubble hash (ice-water)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> when i hear the word hash i think of either ice-water extraction or dry kif extraction/filtering.
> 
> what i'm talking about is Butane Honey Oil, or BHO - also known as wax, earwax, budder, oil, earl... these are all terms for the exact same thing...
> 
> it is technically hash, but much much more concentrated than bubble hash (ice-water)


Oil  sure. we used to just dip the side of a cigarette into it... back in Italy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> when i hear the word hash i think of either ice-water extraction or dry kif extraction/filtering.
> 
> what i'm talking about is Butane Honey Oil, or BHO - also known as wax, earwax, budder, oil, earl... these are all terms for the exact same thing...
> 
> it is technically hash, but much much more concentrated than bubble hash (ice-water)


i'm over bubble hash


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

KIRK - that is most likely just hash oil, or isohash - isopropyl alcohol hash oil... not the same at all.

bho is never a liquid until it is heated, at which point it vaporizes. 


you need to go get your med card and go check out some of the clubs in your area. you'll quickly see what i am talking about and you'll thank me


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you need to go get your med card and go check out some of the clubs in your area. you'll quickly see what i am talking about and you'll thank me


was about to pull the trigger on the card this summer, but at this point theres a chance we go legal in Nov. i kinda doubt it but I dont wanna just throw money away.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> was about to pull the trigger on the card this summer, but at this point theres a chance we go legal in Nov. i kinda doubt it but I dont wanna just throw money away.


well then just start hanging out with some growers then 

if they don't know what bho is they're clueless to their craft.


----------

